# Origin8 Bicyles



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Origin8 bicycles? I have seen a lot of Origin8 parts but didnt know they made a cross bike called a Foxtrot.

Any idea of level of quality or even price?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember seeing a frame. It was aluminum/carbon and kind of ugly. I recall the sticker was about 800.00 and I left.


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

A from Il said:


> I remember seeing a frame. It was aluminum/carbon and kind of ugly. I recall the sticker was about 800.00 and I left.




$800 for the frame?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

DarylB said:


> $800 for the frame?


And fork. I dont remember if it was THAT model but it was that brand.

Here  is one. A little cheeper.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

Friend of mine bought one a couple years back. Matte black color so it isn't pretty, if that is a concern.

Other than that, it seems to be a decent bike overall. It has been ridden and raced without issues, and was quite light with an "average" component build. 

F/F can be had much cheaper, should be able to find something for around 500 or 600 bucks with some looking.

in fact, quick googling brought up this: http://www.nycbikes.com/item.php?item_id=631

Based on what I have seen with that bike, I can't find anything negative, other than not being a trendy-cool cx name?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Origin-8 is the house brand for J&B Importers, kinda like Salsa and Surly are the house brands of QBP. Guess what...they're most likely made by the same company.

The Origin-8 Lactic Acid is a very cool road frame. The cross bike is pretty damn cool, too. 
http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin+8+Foxtrot&cl1=FRAMES


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

I actually like the matte black. I'm not much into flash. I appreciated the replies. I am trying to decide between a couple of bikes and this one looks interesting. I am trying to find some specific geometry info before I decide.

Thanks again.


----------

